# How to mitre mouldings blog by DaveR - excellent.



## RogerS (22 Jan 2012)

So many useful tips here

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/443 ... g-moldings


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Jan 2012)

Thank you, Roger.


----------



## MickCheese (22 Jan 2012)

Dave

Like anyone who does something well you make it look and sound so easy.

I will need to take some time and go through this as it looks like a really good solution to a problem that I have had in the past and no idea, until now, of how to solve it.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## RogerS (22 Jan 2012)

One question, Dave. How do you get the cutting plane to draw vertically? Whenever I want to draw a rectangle (like the cutting plane) SU always insists on drawing it on horizontally the green/red axis when I'd really like it vertical.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Jan 2012)

Mick, practice a bit and you'll get it.

Roger, notice in the video that I had a rather low viewpoint looking almost down the length of the molding. That helps encourage SketchUp to draw the cutting plane vertically instead of laying down on the ground plane.

D


----------



## RogerS (22 Jan 2012)

Ah...just tried it and that works well!

$64000 question. I tried the same trick on a blank sheet and although I could get a vertical line on the blue axis, as soon as I tried to draw it out, it went back horizontal. Even typing in two parameters doesn't work.. just ignores them if you haven't actually started making the rectangle ie you just have a straight line. Is there an easy way to get a rectangle vertical when starting out?


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Jan 2012)

If you send me $64,000, I'll give you the answer. 

Actually, even on a blank drawing, if you get the camera low, you should be able to draw vertical rectangles with no trouble. I e-mailed you a short video clip as a demonstration. I could post it somewhere and link to it here if you think it'll help.

Do you work in Perspective or Parallel Projection?


----------



## RogerS (22 Jan 2012)

Perspective but have been known to start in parallel front view because I usually start with a vertical face...and couldn't get SU to do it for me!
I think it's worth posting somewhere BTW.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Jan 2012)

Maybe this will work?

http://blip.tv/designclick-build/drawin ... es-5904048


----------



## RogerS (23 Jan 2012)

That works!


----------



## Shultzy (24 Jan 2012)

Loved the demo Dave. Strangely I've just finished a grandfather clock drawing from the Woodworker mag, maybe it was the same one. Thankfully I create mitres the same way. Only thing different is creating the double mitre. I push/pull the moulding to be about 1" from the mitre, copy, reverse and attach, then push/pull to join and delete the join. But then I'm only a sketchup blue belt :lol: :lol:


----------

